# Need info:Eisinhower dollars.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been told they are 40% clad like the 65 Kennedy halves.is this true?


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Magus said:


> I have been told they are 40% clad like the 65 Kennedy halves.is this true?


The 1971 thru 1976 Ike dollars with 40% silver were issued as collectibles and they are generally not found in circulation.

The copper/nickle Ike dollars weigh 22.68 grams and the 40% silver versions weigh 24.59 grams.

I hope this helps because it's about all I could find on them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What are they worth each? I have 20.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Magus said:


> What are they worth each? I have 20.


If they are the higher weight and 40% silver... then convert grams to troy ounce times by 20 then times by silver spot then times by.40... that will get you total worth of all 20. Individual price remove the times by 20


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

196.39 for all 20

9.82 for each... 

Approximately....


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Coinflation.com


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Coinflation.com


Damn, I was right on the price....  I love calculators...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

All 1971 through 1976 Uncirculated Collector coins with S mint marks are 40% Silver. All 1971 and 1972 Eisenhower's Proof Collector coins with S mint marks are 40% silver. The 1973, 1974 and 1976 (there were none dated 1975) Eisenhowers with the S mint marks _may_ be 40% silver, as they were issued in both silver and copper-nickel clad varieties.

You can tell the difference by weighing them. The copper-nickel coins weigh 22.68 grams. The 40% silver coins weigh 24.59 grams.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> All 1971 through 1976 Uncirculated Collector coins with S mint marks are 40% Silver. All 1971 and 1972 Eisenhower's Proof Collector coins with S mint marks are 40% silver. The 1973, 1974 and 1976 (there were none dated 1975) Eisenhowers with the S mint marks may be 40% silver, as they were issued in both silver and copper-nickel clad varieties.
> 
> You can tell the difference by weighing them. The copper-nickel coins weigh 22.68 grams. The 40% silver coins weigh 24.59 grams.


If they are that hard to figure out, magus I would trade them in for some dimes and quarters... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

invision said:


> If they are that hard to figure out, magus I would trade them in for some dimes and quarters... Just my 2 cents.


Excepting the ones in my actual "Collection", that's what I did. The silver content is a whole lot more apparent to people when they're looking at "Mercury" dimes, than trying to figure out the Eisenhowers.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> Excepting the ones in my actual "Collection", that's what I did. The silver content is a whole lot more apparent to people when they're looking at "Mercury" dimes, than trying to figure out the Eisenhowers.


I can agree with that, I have 20 or so Eisenhower's that I have given over time to my daughter - she like coins too. Anyway, we found 3 that are 40%, convinced her tomorrow that we go trade them in for some pre-65 quarters and dimes... Good information.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Think I'll hold on to mine a bit longer.


----------

